# New FDA Consumer Magazine IBS



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI: http://www.fda.gov/fdac/features/2001/401_ibs.html ------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------

